# How do your tiels show you they love you?



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Well -- love, appreciate, like, whatever. (Or if they hate you, how do they show you that? haha.)

Juju likes me to be in the room at all times if I'm around. He will often fly to my head and hang out there, though he does not much like to be on my hand or even my shoulder. He'll accept scritches if he's in the mood. But mostly he just needs me to be in his line of sight or he gets upset.

Moon usually doesn't show much appreciation for me anymore, but he has his moments. The other day I spent my whole day off cleaning, and did not spend as much time with the birds as I normally do when I'm home. They were all calling for me from the other room. Suddenly in the evening I heard shrieking from the bird room, and I thought Moon and Freya had gotten separated. Moon was actually shrieking for me, apparently, because when I came in the room he climbed up my arm and nibbled my hair and my lip. It's nice to be reminded that he does care about me, even if he usually doesn't show it.

Freya shows me that she loves me by being a clingy velcro bird! Very hard to get her off of me when I first get her up in the mornings, or when I come home from work. She loves to preen on me, play on me, poop on me, nap on me, etc. etc. She also loves to nibble my lips, face, hair, etc.

Gypsy barely makes a peep and is quite a reserved bird, but she does call for me when I leave the room. She likes to hang out on my desk when I'm at the computer, on my chair or on my leg. She'll walk over to me and peck me for scritches quite often. Makes me feel special as she clearly does not want anything to do with the other birds.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

zippy gets super clingy at times , He will sit on my shoulder and say ' I love you ' and start whistling , then he has a good preen then nibble my hair, ask for scritches then start grinding his beak then fall asleep


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

your birds sound so cute  i love how they all have different personalities!
Ollie loves being with me in general. she loves riding around on my shoulder and watching me do everyday things. she bends her head and puts it close near my neck if she wants scritches as well  oh, and if i'm not in the room and she needs\wants me - she just shrieks 
Bjorn's only new so i don't totally know his love language. i do know that when he wants to be stroked and scritched he squeaks. he makes this darling little peeping sound and then i make kiss sounds back at him and stroke him. he's just a baby though  i think he's going to have quite a fiesty little personality!!


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

Frisbee sits in my chest and rubs his head on my chin and neck and grinds his beak, or bumps his head against my lips and asks for kisses and scritches.. and he is always a velcro bird, he will only play in his gym if I'm sitting in his line of sight..


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Jeep will fly to my head and sit there til I make him get off, if I leave the bird room door open while I'm changing their water (the dog is outside when I do this lol) he will fly from the room to my head. 

Snowball will ask for scritches and sing to me when I come in. He's super laid back, so the fact that he likes getting scritches is rewarding.

Pebbles could really care less what I do. She's a big bird bird not so much into people. She'll step up for me but she doesn't like scritches. She does like to hang out on my head if Jeep is up there though and she's tried to land next to him (unsuccessfully) several times.

Pankakes (aka Poopyhead lol) likes my hubby way more than he likes me. He will step up for me and sometimes, if he's in the mood, will let me give him scritches for five seconds, but he definitely prefers my hubby.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Pippin wants to be on me constantly and will call if I'm out of sight. She always wants to cuddle up under my chin.

Denali will now come to my shoulder and start singing to me and begging scritches. He's also taken to nibbling my hair.


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

Evian snuggles up to my face and seems to love it when kiss her beak and head and tummy. She rolls her head around and tilts it this way and that so I can snuffle her with my nose. I think she's pretty unique in her display of affection that way (I've actually never trusted any other cockatiel to let them that close to my lips! LOL). She doesn't really do that with my husband (now her favorite person) but I did it a lot to her when I was finishing out her hand feeding, so maybe it's just a mommy-daughter thing.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Sunny shows it by calling to me as soon as he hears the car door slam when I get home from work, to waddling after me if I leave the room, to wanting scritches and snuggles. I think the sweetest thing he ever did though was I was home sick with a stomach bug and took him in the kitchen with me to make some tea (Keurig machine- he wasn't near boiling water). While in the kitchen, I realized I was getting sick again and went into the bathroom (sorry if TMI), a room that Sunny never goes in. While I was in there, Sunny started flock calling to me. I tried to answer him but I guess my reply was kind of weak, the next thing I know, my tiel who is fearful of new things, comes running into this strange room as fast as his little legs would carry him. He didn't know what was wrong but he was coming to save his momma. It was the cutest thing ever.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Sunnysmom, that is so sweet 

Kona is also a velcro bird. He has to be on me and with me at all times. It's hard when I'm trying to clean either cage to have him on my arm or hand and of course he has to stick his face into what ever it is I'm doing.

He hears me come home and starts calling while I am headed his way, calling back. He loves head scritches and will let me cuddle him which from what I've read tiels aren't that cuddly in that way. He is though. I can pet and hold him any way I want. And I love it when he lets me smooch on him. It's so cute.

Mica loves Daddy, but as always with either one of us is reserved. She shows her love by running to the door if she hears daddy, (not me though) and sitting on either one of us and sing and cackle with her cheeks all puffed up.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Cookie calls to me soon as I wake up,he's a valcro bird and he demands scratches when ever he sees my fingers.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 5, 2011)

When I come home after being gone for a bit he will go nuts when he hears me and imminently fly over, land on my head and start yelling 

Also every morning he wakes up hours earlier then we normally do and crawls into be, snuggles in and sleeps. Takes a bit to find a nice position for both of us, but we manage


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Echo and Smokey show they love me in their own ways. Echo is definitely the mischief maker!

Whenever i leave the room to go out (but ONLY when he hears my flat door opening) he'll pretend to be the telephone so i'll come back and he can carry on ignoring me. Echo spends half her time coming to me, but as soon as she hears Smokey move she'll run back to him instead. Floozy!

Both of them have taken to running around the floor to find my feet, then sit on my feet. Apparently only when i'm wearing a onesie or fluffy socks though lol.

Echo always wants me to play with her. She'll throw her toys down onto the floor then chirp and look at me to pick them up again for her so she can do it all over <3


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Hmmm I could probably list a million little things they do to make me feel like Im loved  but Ill only list a few.

When they fly to me(Cupids favourite vantage point is my head) 
When they bow their heads and ask for scritches, especially Cupid he will come over to me and push/rub his head up against my hands until I give in and pet him 
When Cupid gives me kisses ( he pecks at my lips or cheek and makes his "kiss" noise)
When Im laying in bed reading or on the computer and Aero will fly to the foot of my bed and walk all the way up my bed (or my body) to get to my face to hang out with me lol
When Aero lets me cuddle her and I love it when shes on my shoulder and she presses her head against my face for cuddles
The flock calling when I leave the room, some people might be annoyed by it, but it makes me feel wanted


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Skiddles chirps and carries on as soon as she hears the car or garage door when coming home and before you know it...she's on your shoulder.

The cutest is when she wants snuggles, she'll go from your shoulder to your chest (yep whilst I am walking around) and cling onto my clothes and gets her little head right in my neck under my chin. And boy, does it tickle!

She gets/gives lots of kisses and preens my hair. She lets me kiss her beak, cheek and chest. I love it!!!


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

Sunny flock calls as soon as he hears my car. He is also a velcro bird, the second he is out of his cage he is on me. He is also super kissy, when he's on me he will ask for kisses over and over. Sunny also loves to preen me.


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

Kevin and Jesse flock call as soon as they hear my car. Then keep going until they see me. They wolf whistle as I come down the hall too. 

Jesse loves to be on my head. He will fly to me from wherever he is to me all the time. He prefers to be on me most of the time.

Kevin used to be like that, but then became a teenager and is a lot more independent now. He likes to be on me when he wants to be, but prefers to be on my daughter. He will stick close to me while he explores though. He loves to run along the back of the lounge, but keeps coming back for scratches.

Kevin also watches me intently for most of the day if I'm in the area. He sits at any art of the cage that is closest to me. He also gives kisses through the cage bar and likes to play a game of peekaboo sometimes too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Cara oscillates back and forth between me and his girl Joey like a Pendulum.
Paying attention and devotion first to me, then to her.

He has learned that I am incredibly sensitive in/around my ears. 
So when Cara wants attention he will fly to my shoulder and start messing with my ears. He has learned that even if I am deep in a video game I will pause to make him stop. And of course the second I do he is demanding skritch's. And if I don't, he will find a speck in my ear to pick at. So in at least some respects he has figured out how to rule the master.

As for love, we whistle back and forth to each other first thing in the morning as I'm walking into the room and turning on the lights. And the last thing at night as I'm saying goodnight. Repeating flock calls back and forth, then wolf whistles.


----------

